

Scoble Declares 20's vs. 40's Age War - soapdev
http://www.sproutly.com/2007/08/01/scoble-declares-war-on-the-20s/
Scoble's Top 10 Facebook Apps vs. TechCrunch's Top 10 Facebook Apps
======
jgamman
young = time but no money older = more(ish) money and less time. i still see
facebook as something people fool around with in their dormrooms, a kindof
tv/DVD kind of thing - if you want to sell to this demographic, sure facebook
is king. i just don't see any utility to it for the older set (who incidently,
are not without disposable income of their own...)

------
jamesbritt
"Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill."

    
    
      -- someone, no doubt old and treacherous

